# New Holland T6000 series vs. Kubota M Series



## OKHay (Jul 28, 2010)

I am looking at replacing my baler tractor with either a New Holland T6000 (T6020,T6030) series tractor or M series Kubota (M110,M126,M135). The kubota's seem to be good tractors but its hard to change from blue. Any opinions on this would help greatly.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Resist the urge, stay Blue ;-)


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't do it. Several of the local veg & hay farmers dumped their Kubota M series last & this month, 1000- 1850 hrs on tractors. They admit they took a big loss,but will not say why ????? Some went MF, rest went Deere.I was thinking about a M135, but not now! We don't have any NH/case-ih dealers in the area.

scrapiron


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would stick with thw NH. I don't think you will be happy with the Kubota. A friend of mine just got rid of 3 and traded for blue. He took one heck of a beating but his stayed in the shop all the time. Mike


----------



## bullet81 (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't say much about M series kubota's but i can vouch for Kubota 7040's. They have been flawless all season long. I run darf hay rakes with them and I love them. Before I bought the kubota's I looked at just about every brand you can think of and I decided to go with kubota. We run about 20 John Deere's and 2 case IH's. John Deere has always treated us well till the last one we bought in 2006. It seems to me that john deere is having more computer and electrical problems than the other brands. There is nothing worse than having a stupid code flashing and you don't have a clue how to fix it. After seeing the writing on the wall, that's when we switched to case ih. So far i am very happy with case ih. When it was time to buy these hay rake tractors I looked at everthing in black and white and did not worry about the color. After looking at all of the brands I felt that the Kubota's were the least plush inside (less things to go wrong) not much electrical bs to go wrong and in that size of tractor I feel the best resale in our area. So I guess what I am telling you is but the best tractor for the job and put the color glasses away, In the long run if they stay running in the you put more money in your back pocket and not the tractor manufacturer.

P.S. Service means alot too!!!!!!!


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

We have had several Kubotas and no real down time yet with them. Knock on wood.


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got a smaller M series, 5040, that i bought two years ago for light work. It's been a great little tractor. Just wish I'd went a little bigger, and left off the 4wd option.

I did a lot of homework before my purchase. The kubota seemed to be better built in comparison to the rest of the tractors in that price range. It was definately more comfortable to sit on and everything was arranged for easy access.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a M5030SU 4WD. I use it to mow hay with a Krone AM243 mower 7ft10in. cut. and we ted, rake and move hay with it and feed with it. It has a woods loader on it also. I run a Bush Hog 8ft cut trail behind bush hog with it also. I bought the tractor used and the only thing I have had to do is replace the tires. So far the tractor is flawless. Its the only Kubota I have owned, can't speak for other size Kubota's don't have any experience with them. I would buy another based on the last 10 years with owning this one. One thing Kubota has not been bought out by another company. Kubota is Kubota.


----------



## OKHay (Jul 28, 2010)

Has any one had any experience with a M9540. I was just wondering if it had the power to pull a 605 Vermeer without to much strain. Also thanks for all the post so far, they have really gave me some good information and insight.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

i sat in a kubota m series one time thats about all i wanted to do with it the cab is not nearly as nice as the case, new holland or deere. i think that if you ae wanting a baler tractor you probaby wont be satisfied they have smaller hydraulic pumps and just a over all lighter tractor....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a NH TS135A which is about the equivalent of a NH T6060/6070. I really like it, especially the electroshift transmission--I can up/downshift on the fly which makes it nice on hills, under loads, making turns, etc. The deluxe air ride seat has more controls than a 747 jet, but is really comfortable! Only two significant problems in 1000 hours: the OPS sensor switch in the seat shorted out and the plastic housing on the fuel pickup in the tank cracked. Both were fixed under warranty.

However, I have been looking at a Kubota M110X to replace an old IH 966 for two reasons.

First, the closest NH dealer is going out of business and the other one I prefer doing business with is now very tough to get to physically (they charge me 2 hrs travel time each direction to come out now). Kubota dealerships are everywhere!

Second, the Kubota controls, features, layout and everything else looks like a clone of NH. I hate getting off of one tractor onto another and having to change my thinking as to where the throttle is, how the loader joystick works, etc. I sometimes wonder if Kubota didn't steal the designs from NH?

I would prefer to go Blue, but dealer network and support is a key factor in my decision process.

Ralph


----------



## freedomfarm (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a Kubota M9000 at the farm, at work I have numerous Kubota power plants in turf equipment. I also have 3 smaller Kubotas at home (as well as MF1135, Ford 8000, Oliver 1850, etc.) I really really like Kubota. At work I have two TN65S and a TN55S. They are okay, but nightmares when they decide not to go. You'll be driving/working along and all of the sudden your not moving and it's flashing codes. Able to trouble shoot some with the help of a willing dealer. Sometimes they go again, sometimes they don't. Usually at least half a day to figure out and trouble shoot and check inputs and outputs. Latest problem was 4wd controller was bad, so it stayed in 4wd. Took a hot from the key to power the solenoid to keep it in 2wd until the $650 dollar part arrived. From what I have seen here, had these tractors been on a farm and acted as they have, they'd been over a cliff by now. I won't ever touch blue unless it's a straight forward non-electronic tractor. My 2 cents . . . really would like to know why some these fellas got rid their newer Kubotas. Luxury usually means trouble as they age.


----------



## OKHay (Jul 28, 2010)

freedomfarm said:


> I have a Kubota M9000 at the farm, at work I have numerous Kubota power plants in turf equipment. I also have 3 smaller Kubotas at home (as well as MF1135, Ford 8000, Oliver 1850, etc.) I really really like Kubota. At work I have two TN65S and a TN55S. They are okay, but nightmares when they decide not to go. You'll be driving/working along and all of the sudden your not moving and it's flashing codes. Able to trouble shoot some with the help of a willing dealer. Sometimes they go again, sometimes they don't. Usually at least half a day to figure out and trouble shoot and check inputs and outputs. Latest problem was 4wd controller was bad, so it stayed in 4wd. Took a hot from the key to power the solenoid to keep it in 2wd until the $650 dollar part arrived. From what I have seen here, had these tractors been on a farm and acted as they have, they'd been over a cliff by now. I won't ever touch blue unless it's a straight forward non-electronic tractor. My 2 cents . . . really would like to know why some these fellas got rid their newer Kubotas. Luxury usually means trouble as they age.


Which transmission do you have in the M9000. The reason I ask is I was wondering about the durability of the Power Shift compared to the Manual Trans.


----------



## freedomfarm (Jul 8, 2010)

I just have a 4 speed with hi/lo and mechanical shuttle shift, power shift would be nice or even a mid range . . . but, the price was very right on this tractor for me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2010)

I Got a m105 and love it its got the hyd shuttle i dont know who said they had small pumps but the need to look at gpm and compare we got cha would not trade for anythang i worked at a nh dealer and i went orange for the money u cant beat one


----------



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have three Kubotas at work; two in the M series and a smaller in the B series. All three have been very dependable tractors with hardly any mechanical problems. These tractors don't get worked as hard as we work them in the ag industry, they pull mowers around a golf course 7-10 hours a day everyday, but hey get in a lot of hours with minimal problems. When I purchased my latest tractor I was looking real hard at the 
M7040 because I am sold on Kubotas, but ended up with the JD5083E. While shopping for tractors, I discovered, as mentioned earlier, that the Kubota line was a much lighter tractor than the JD, Case or MF lines. All said and done, I got about 2000 more pounds of tractor and 15 more hp with the JD for about $1500. The Kubota is a very dependable tractor as are others from the big manufacturers... Just compare all the specs and decide what works best for you.

Greenhaw


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We have a M9000 with about 1600 hrs- mostly baling 2tie and mowing with a NH 1412. Haven't had any significant problems except for a short spell when the AC went south-during the hottest weather we'd seen around here for awhile. The cab is kinda uncomfortable-small and no air seat. Wish I had the fancy power shift trans-we have the synchro shuttle. Have seen gobs of Kubota m125/m135s around this year pulling rakes and balers for the custom grass seed straw guys-they lease them for the season then the dealers sell them at a "discount" in the fall. The AGCO tractors have a nicer cab and seem to be built stronger but our Kubotas haven't let us down.


----------

